# Finally!



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

After almost a year of planning, collecting plants, building my own stand and lights my 100 gallon planted walstad tank is complete! Now I just have to wait patiently for the plants to grow in.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Looking good. 

Keep us up to date on the progress, will be exciting to see it mature.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks really nice

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks nice! What kind of equipment do you have in there?

Oh, and you should totally get 100 cardinal tetras!


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

solarz said:


> Looks nice! What kind of equipment do you have in there?
> 
> Oh, and you should totally get 100 cardinal tetras!


Thanks! I have a diy canister filter made out of 3"PVC and a powerhead. I put pot scrubbers in there. I think I have about 20 scrubbers and some filter floss. Works great and easy to clean. The pants will eventually hide it when they grow in
I have angels so cardinal tetras are out of the question. I do have white clouds and I have breed them before so could put 100 of them in there........


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishmommy3 said:


> Thanks! I have a diy canister filter made out of 3"PVC and a powerhead. I put pot scrubbers in there. I think I have about 20 scrubbers and some filter floss. Works great and easy to clean. The pants will eventually hide it when they grow in


Oh, so that's what it is. Pretty ingenious!

On the other hand, my personal feeling is that planted tanks don't really need filter media at all.

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

solarz said:


> Fishmommy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I have a diy canister filter made out of 3"PVC and a powerhead. I put pot scrubbers in there. I think I have about 20 scrubbers and some filter floss. Works great and easy to clean. The pants will eventually hide it when they grow in
> ...


I agree. The sponges act as biological media. The tank is new so I need some biological filtration to start with but I'm hoping to not need it in 6-10 months.
I'm using organic potting mix, red clay, and a mix of gravel and sand.


----------

